# $2 Skull torches



## wicKED (Sep 16, 2011)

I took a Dollar Tree Skull, and a clearance tiki torch to make something truly awesome. These will be lining my driveway to my back yard for my Halloween party this year. Here is the link to the Skull Torches


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

That's pretty slick. Guess I'll have to resurrect my tiki torches. Thanks.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Be careful though. I did the same thing two years ago and the skull somehow caught fire. The burning plastic is nasty!


----------



## wicKED (Sep 16, 2011)

I already tested them. The bamboo insulates pretty good. As long as no oil gets on them that is. Thanks for the warning though.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

this would be an easy swap to work with LED lights, open flames are always a risk.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I love them, well done.


----------



## wicKED (Sep 16, 2011)

Spirit Halloween was selling these for $12.99


----------

